# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  Brenntool

## Sveny

Benötige ein Brenntool mit dem man CD's brennen kann! (on-Fly)
Es sollte 32x Brenner unterstützen!

Danke!

MfG
Sven

----------


## schnebeck

fm: cdrecord

Bitte!

Bye

  Thorsten

----------

